# Best Things About Been A Single Mummy



## Aidedhoney

Right ladies,

Best things about been a single mummy...............Mine as follows

First smile of the day all to myself
Getting offered that half sooked slice of toast
Warm wet drooly kisses
Knowing everything he does/says i have taught him

Best moment so far......Out with SD aka Bellend today and he takes Alex off for a nappy change......the whole coffee shop could hear my little man screaming, min mum arrives on scene the screaming stops lol:happydance:

Am sure there is loads more........Whats yours?


----------



## Laura2919

The way they want me all the time! 

Like you said, everything they know I have taught them. Cuddles, kisses, walking, talking, all from me..


----------



## Aidedhoney

Yeah and you get 2 times the cuddles and kisses xx


----------



## purpledahlia

my favourite is definately the morning snuggles and smiles all to myself! She LOVES morning time, after her first early bottle we snuggle in bed for another sleep and whens he wakes up she is just SO happy, its so lovely. 

and yeah when she stops crying for me but cries with others haha


----------



## frankyzw

Everything, I mean e-v-e-r-y-t-h-i-n-g to myself. Don't have to resent a certain somebody because they haven't done this or that. Just a peaceful existence. Hard work but total bliss.


----------



## scottishgal89

the fact that im the only one whos good enough. if someone else steals her off me and she cries- i go over and talk to her and get big smiles.
makes me feel wanted, needed and loved :)
i love it when she sleeps next to me in the bed in the morning snoring away
the fact if im not there she'll look around wondering where i've gone.
looking down the bed to the cot in the morning and seein two little eyes looking at me waiting for me to wake up then when i go over getting a huge smile even though shes hungry.
there are soooo many things.
i love being a single mummy and am very proud of my little star


----------



## MissEfendi

I love that there is no man hassling for sex and being jealous because the baby has taken all of the attention away from him.

I love that my LO first word was Mum! whereas if the father was around, it would probably have been Dad.

I love Co Sleeping with my little man.

I love that I answer to no one, I am the boss to him. 

I love his warm fresh breath.

I love his kisses and the way his face lights up when he sees me.

Being a single mum is hard work, but least I just have one child to care for, instead of two! ( the ex)

I would not change my little boy for the whole wide world.


----------



## sweetlullaby

Those gorgeous big brown eyes looking for me first thing in the morning when he wakes up then when I go over to him I get the biggest gummy smiles ever. :cloud9: 

Not having to answer to anyone or explain why I bought something or have someone moan at me for "spending to much money on LO"


----------



## bloodbinds

Not having a man around is the best part! Lol. Not having to clean up after him as well as a baby, not having him lying around the house when you're running around doing things, not having him snoring in bed while the baby wakes for the 5th time that night. Not having to resent him for being a complete prick and useless person. :-D

Having the knowledge that i brought her up all by myself, everythings she's learnt she had learnt it because of me! And how she adores me because i am her mummy and all that she knows!

Not having to argue about money! I can go out and buy Bella some new clothes without someone yelling at me because of it, or having him go out and buy something (like a brand new tv when we already had a perfectly good one) when we are supposed to be saving! (grrr)


----------



## Laura2919

bloodbinds said:


> *Not having a man around is the best part! Lol. Not having to clean up after him as well as a baby, not having him lying around the house when you're running around doing things, not having him snoring in bed while the baby wakes for the 5th time that night. Not having to resent him for being a complete prick and useless person.* :-D
> 
> Having the knowledge that i brought her up all by myself, everythings she's learnt she had learnt it because of me! And how she adores me because i am her mummy and all that she knows!
> 
> Not having to argue about money! I can go out and buy Bella some new clothes without someone yelling at me because of it, or having him go out and buy something (like a brand new tv when we already had a perfectly good one) when we are supposed to be saving! (grrr)

I dont think I could of said it better!!! Your right.. Thats exactly what I did do.. Resent him lol. and your also right that I only have my kids to look after! 
Useless person :haha: brilliant :flower:


----------



## bloodbinds

Laura2919 said:


> bloodbinds said:
> 
> 
> *Not having a man around is the best part! Lol. Not having to clean up after him as well as a baby, not having him lying around the house when you're running around doing things, not having him snoring in bed while the baby wakes for the 5th time that night. Not having to resent him for being a complete prick and useless person.* :-D
> 
> Having the knowledge that i brought her up all by myself, everythings she's learnt she had learnt it because of me! And how she adores me because i am her mummy and all that she knows!
> 
> Not having to argue about money! I can go out and buy Bella some new clothes without someone yelling at me because of it, or having him go out and buy something (like a brand new tv when we already had a perfectly good one) when we are supposed to be saving! (grrr)
> 
> 
> I dont think I could of said it better!!! Your right.. Thats exactly what I did do.. Resent him lol. and your also right that I only have my kids to look after!
> Useless person :haha: brilliant :flower:Click to expand...



Sounds like out FOBs would be great friends, lol!


forgot to mention one...

Not having to deal with the in-laws!!


----------



## Aidedhoney

lol, i am lucky my ex in laws are actually ok and my guess is they see more of Alex than his dad lol


----------



## Laura2919

Yeah my ex's mum and dad are lovely. they have helped me out with my place but I dont see them as much now obviously.


----------



## tinkabells

I love that when she see's me walk into a room she gives me the biggest smiles, the cuddles we have, we watch adverts together, she's learnt to clap, crawl even her dada's she has learnt everything from me and my family and friends.

Best of all she is all MINE!!! xxx


----------



## Laura2919

Yep. Its amazing actually. I am happy how I am.. me and my girls x


----------



## bloodbinds

I've never heard about in-laws that are actually ok!! Lol.

To be fair FOBs mum wasn't that bad. She was nice enough to me, only problem is now she is in prison for drug dealing. And i never met his dad as he used to beat FOB as a child so he doesn't talk to him any more. But they are not the kind of grandparents i want near my child! Lol.


----------



## tinkabells

bloodbinds said:


> I've never heard about in-laws that are actually ok!! Lol.
> 
> To be fair FOBs mum wasn't that bad. She was nice enough to me, only problem is now she is in prison for drug dealing. And i never met his dad as he used to beat FOB as a child so he doesn't talk to him any more. But they are not the kind of grandparents i want near my child! Lol.

Bloody hell yeah sod that!!! xxx


----------



## Laura2919

tinkabells said:


> bloodbinds said:
> 
> 
> I've never heard about in-laws that are actually ok!! Lol.
> 
> To be fair FOBs mum wasn't that bad. She was nice enough to me, only problem is now she is in prison for drug dealing. And i never met his dad as he used to beat FOB as a child so he doesn't talk to him any more. But they are not the kind of grandparents i want near my child! Lol.
> 
> Bloody hell yeah sod that!!! xxxClick to expand...


Agreed!!! Blimey a grandmother drug dealer:shrug: I am lucky. twins dad parents are great!


----------



## lou_w34

First smile of the day :cloud9:
That she holds out her arms for me when she wants me :cloud9:
Everything she has learnt so far is because of me
When she stops crying for me but not anyone else heehee
That i can make her laugh by dancing around the room pretending to be a bird.... (dont ask :dohh:)

I dont have to share, she is all mine :D


xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Aidedhoney

bloodbinds said:


> I've never heard about in-laws that are actually ok!! Lol.
> 
> To be fair FOBs mum wasn't that bad. She was nice enough to me, only problem is now she is in prison for drug dealing. And i never met his dad as he used to beat FOB as a child so he doesn't talk to him any more. But they are not the kind of grandparents i want near my child! Lol.


Oh my god.........speechless at that.
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## KaeRit21

his huge smile at me first thing in morning
his hysterical giggling when i go "HICCUP!" (dont ask lol)
those big blue eyes looking straight at me
squeeshy cuddles.
his "shy" face
his wee blethers and stories.....

xxxx


----------



## teal

I love the big smiles first thing in the morning xx


----------



## mamashakesit

Awww...so glad I read this. I've been so scared of doing this whole thing and going through everything all alone. I'll have to just keep looking forward to the rewards of it all. Ugh...preggo hormones must be kicking in, because reading these has me all teary eyed! I'm not normally an emotional person, but a lot of stuff has been making me cry lately!


----------



## Aidedhoney

mamashakesit said:


> Awww...so glad I read this. I've been so scared of doing this whole thing and going through everything all alone. I'll have to just keep looking forward to the rewards of it all. Ugh...preggo hormones must be kicking in, because reading these has me all teary eyed! I'm not normally an emotional person, but a lot of stuff has been making me cry lately!


Awwwww hun :hugs:

I didnt split from FOB till Alex was 6 months and it was the scariest thing ever but 4 months down the line i am happier than i have ever been.
I am lucky that i have brilliant friends and family nearby, i wish you all the best for your pregnany and once bubs is here nothing else will matter xxx:hugs:


----------



## Aidedhoney

I started this thread as i was feeling a wee bit down about having no one to share the good times with but then i was reading a thread earlier today in which the OP is complaining about how her OH does very little, other posters admited that their Ohs do very little either.
Reading the thread made me realise that no man will ever make me unhappy in the sense that i have to do everything.

I love my son with all my heart and its a pleasure doing everything for him, when hes older i am going to take great satisfaction is saying "Look at what i did. I will make him the person he will become" haha that doesnt make sense but i know what i mean.

I am sure all you other single mummies feel the same. I think we all do an amazing job xx


----------



## Laura2919

Yes Hun your right. Chloe and Jaycee still see their dad but I brought them up. I am going to teach them manners and to treat people how they wish to be treated and so on. Its all going to come from me. I just hope one day when they are older they will see how hard a struggle it was and find the perfect person to be with. Me and their dad are clearly not right and that was before they were even conceived. Its terrible to think but we were given Chloe and Jaycee for a reason and that was because although we dont make a good couple we make good parents! 
I am lucky I have such a strong support unit around me!!! My mum and dad are amazing and so are my brother and sister and marks family are just as great. 

I stayed with mark far too long, a lot longer than I should have but we tried and at least I can say that to the girls. I believe if people arent happy they should leave, however hard at first it gets easier. 
I remember writing a post in here and everyone saying it gets easier and i was like no I dont think it would but it did


----------



## purpledahlia

mamashakesit, For me, I found the pregnancy the hardest thing. Being a mummy on your own is miles easier than being pregnant and on your own. You'll be grand! :D


----------



## mamashakesit

Thanks Purple...so many people keep telling me how hard it is to do it alone, or how they can't imagine how anyone does it alone! It's so good to hear someone say that THIS is the difficult part...and the best is yet to come. Thank you...that really made me feel soooo much better!


----------



## scottishgal89

the pregnancy is definitly the hard bit.
being a single mummy can be tough sometimes but once you get in a routine and things you'll wonder what you worried about.
it really scared me the thought of it as well but i love it :)


----------



## Laura2919

I practically brought my girls up on my own anyway so your right its not too hard! Apart from the teething and sleepless nights lol


----------



## LOZANDEVIE

I love this thread! I'm too a single mum myself and it made me smile and look on the brighter side...so thank you :flower:


----------



## billy2mm

my fav things are getting to snuggle up with the disney channel with the boys or dance around the room to the music channels and the fact that once they are in bed at night i get complete me time!!

no one to moan that the house isnt tidy enough (lets face it - with a 1 year old and a 4 year old the house is never tidy for long!!!) or the dishes havent been dried and put away or to hassle me for sex!!or that he doesnt like what i have cooked for tea!!! if i dont want to put the dishes away i dont - they will still be there in the morning where as if i dont get the me time i need my sanity may not!!! 

i get to come and go as i please and can see who i want and i get total control over what goes where in the house!!


----------

